# Mount Care



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

How about some advice on keeping our mounts "healthy"?

Dusting, vacuuming....what to use...damp cloth? Feather duster? Blow dryer?

Anything to spray on them to keep the moths away?

Etc....


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Depends on what type of animal you are talking about...I'm a bird guy, so here's what I tell all my customers. You should have no problems with insects or moths if your bird was skinned, fleshed and mounted properly. The borax should keep them away. As far as keeping them clean. I like a feather duster like you mentioned or a cloth with a tiny bit of dust spray on it...Again, very little...Just to bring out the shine...Always work with the feathers and not against the grain.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I should have mentioned I was referring to birds.

Thanks, Rick!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

most taxidermists give you a trophy care booklet when you get your mount from them.... ask the person who did your work for you


----------

